# What is wrong with our Political system in the USA...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp

This shows you what is wrong. A leader in the Dem party "threatens" another senior member because she gave credit to a Republican for running a good hearing.

Yes.... read the article. It is Schummer going after Feinsten about what she told Graham and hugged him after the Amy Coney Barret hearings.

Really...... people can't congratulate others or say anything positive about them if they are on the other political spectrum. YES THAT IS WHAT IS WRONG. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That is wrong. Schummer has always been radical.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I'll tell you what is wrong...Your President is a sucky, whiny baby.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/poli...saw-whiny-president/ar-BB1aoHeX?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the idea is the media asks Biden things like "sir did you have cafinated or decaf this morning" while framing questions to Trump that accuse him of some sort of wrong doing. Thats simply pointing out bias. Who is the whinny *** here Canuck? You need to take off your liberal blindfold. Your not objective at all, but then most liberals are closed minded as demonstrated by TDS.

Libersls are the epitome of hypocrisy. I remember all the flag burning in the 1960s. They hid behind freedom of speech. As soon as the bsckstabbing cowards thought they had the upperhand they begin to undermine the freedom of speech and even push hate speech. I remember when they called conservatives book burners and hated censoring. Now they do everything in their power to stifle the conservative voice. Bad people.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Complete intolerance of any other political party is a tactic of Socialism, Communism and any Dictatorial type government. Suppress or kill those who don't agree with you..... many of the Dems are showing their colors.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Complete intolerance of any other political party is a tactic of Socialism, Communism and any Dictatorial type government. Suppress or kill those who don't agree with you..... many of the Dems are showing their colors.


This is 100% accurate and so true.

Look who are the people leading the charge of "cancel culture". Look how people attacked Chris Pratt for a bad joke and wanting him fired, cancelled, etc. Then they attack his religious back gorund.

Look at "antifa"... how they go off on others who do free speech.

Look how the media attacks a Trump rally... but yet wont say anything about the protests and marches.

Look how the States/goverment... will shut down CHURCHES but wont do a thing about protests, riots, etc.

Interesting isn't it who is "tolerant" or who is a true fighter for free speech.... I wont even talk about what Twitter and Facebook have been doing... along with youtube. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The real problem is one side wants to keep America and the other side wants to be more like China or Venezuela. They say they want it more like Sweden, but they lie. The head of Sweden said America is already more socialist than they are.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman,
I think I can whine all I want. I am not the President.
He wants to wear the pants, so he should learn to be a big boy. Maybe even a man.
When kids like him whined and took their ball and went home, we were always more than happy to see them go.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I dont think you got my point Canuck. I think Trump isnt whinning, but exposing the media bias. They give Biden soft questions. and Trump accusatory questions of which he isnt guilty. What your whinning about is he is exposing it. Big difference. I guess you think he should smile while liberals lie about him. I think the media should loose their protection and be suede when they knowingly lie. Freedom of the press shoukd mean they can print what they want if its true. but shoukd be held responsible when they lie. They use their protection as a license to lie. Maybe the supreme court can do something about that.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> Freedom of the press should mean they can print what they want if its true. but should be held responsible when they lie.


The President is not being held responsible for his lies.

"What lies?" you say...and therein lies the problem.

You are all enabling the worst example of what a good Republican should be.

The scary part for this Canadian, and many, many Canadians...he just may win. Oh my gosh! And then what?

P.S. When I told my spell checker to fix my fat thumb spelling mistakes it fixed yours too. I hupe you dno't mind.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> p.S. When I told my spell checker to fix my fat thumb spelling mistakes it fixed yours too. I hupe you dno't mind.


 :rollin: You have those thumbs too? :beer: My thumbs are bad enough, but this new phone often changes words on me and I dont notice for a while.



> The scary part for this Canadian, and many, many Canadians...he just may win. Oh my gosh! And then what?


 Im not sure, but I sm sure it will be more good things. The last four years the best thing to happen is the American worker is no longer enslaved through taxes to throw money at other countries to buy their false friendship. We no longer let countries shaft us in trade so they dont work against us. America first like other leaders work for their country.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> "What lies?" you say...and therein lies the problem.


Here is the problem when people talk about Trump "lies".

Many are when he says things like..... BEST ECONOMY EVER.... I HAVE DONE SO MUCH FOR ________ PEOPLE THAN ANY OTHER PRESIDENT.... etc. When in fact he hasn't or wasn't "the best". Or they do things "per capita" type analysis. YEAH that is about 95% of his "lies" are his exaggerations.

It is like when a fisherman says he caught a 30" walleye... when it was really 28".... I will agree it is still a lie. But there is differences between "lies".

Now the lies the press are publishing..... RUSSIA, UKRAINE, RUDY, PEE PEE TAPE,RACIST TRUMP, etc. They are trying to undermine the people.

One lie is bragging another is trying to destroy. HUGE difference. :thumb:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I will be honest with you. I actually thought that when Trump was inaugurated he would change his stripes and humbly accept the Presidency while graciously recognizing the amazing accomplishment of the historic, first black President. Then I expected him to turn to the TV audience and apologize for the harsh campaign he had to run and state that now that he was President he would be everyone's President. Then I expected him to act Presidential. And Plainsman criticizes todays comedians. Give me a break. :rollin: oke: :rollin:

P.S. Chuck, more like the 28" walleye became the new world record, over and over, day after day. And he will show you a picture of it in a couple of weeks. :bop: :bop: Then say he never said that as he doesn't really fish. :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Obamas accomplishments.?.? Like nearky destroying the economy? Creating a communist health care system like Canada? What?????


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

His main accomplishment was becoming the first black President wasn't it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> His main accomplishment was becoming the first black President wasn't it.


He did win a nobel prize for pretty much that reason. He wasn't in office long enough to do anything but won the nobel prize...

oke:

But Trump having 4 middle east peace deals is some how a reason to "cancel" the nobel committee.

Honestly... think about that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> His main accomplishment was becoming the first black President wasn't it.


 I didn't know being born black was an accomplishment. I think he was the first Arab president to since he is more Arab than black. Maybe that's why he went on his apology tour in the Arab countries. I think the only reason he became president was the guilt complex of the liberals. My ancestors never had slaves. As a matter of fact since they were in the north I would guess they helped free the slaves. So I was free to vote against our first black, communist, perhaps Muslim president.



> The President is not being held responsible for his lies.
> 
> "What lies?" you say...and therein lies the problem.


 Does that mean you are unware of any lies too, and simply whinning? Give us an example.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I think when it comes to the Nobel Prize it is best when you don't have to nominate yourself. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> I think when it comes to the Nobel Prize it is best when you don't have to nominate yourself. :thumb:


 Im not aware of anyone in history being that big a loser.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

https://metro.co.uk/video/president...bel-peace-prizes-new-hampshire-rally-2277586/

Close but no cigar!!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> Give us an example.


From today? Or everyday?

Okay, here goes. Clears throat...."The Covid, covid, covid numbers are going down. It's going away."


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> "The Covid, covid, covid numbers are going down. It's going away."


Well.... lets see.... What is the per capita per testing? Cases per testing?

I dont know the numbers. Also I dont trust the numbers after two familys I know and what happened to them. I even saw the test results for one of the families. The other were told.. .DON'T BOTHER TESTING WE WILL JUST MARK YOU DOWN AS COVID POSITIVE... all because they live under the same household.

The other was told the same... went and got tested and 2 of 5 were positive but again... all 5 were marked down as COVID POSITIVE. Yes it is on their medical records even when they have two negative tests proving they didn't have it.

So yeah... how can we believe numbers. Again this is either way. Everyone made it political is the problem.

I also stopped trusting the numbers when i kept finding inconsistancies in them. Like "new" cases were getting added to MAY totals when I was looking at numbers in August.... numbers kept changing for past months but yet the state of MN kept saying NEW CASES.... also the state of MN changed the way they are getting the data to people. Now they wont say "how many people are in the ICU" or a "total" in the ICU. They also changed how they reported cases and testing to make it more complicated to see numbers like I was calculating before.... and things like that. Why are they changing all of this?? they did it about a month ago. Strange isn't it.... :eyeroll:

Also the regular FLU numbers are down about 90% from this time last year and also historicly... why?? Are they all getting thrown into the "covid" pile? Dont know.

So to be honest... I dont believe anyone on any covid stuff.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

Read this. Someone is playing with the numbers and Trump needs to jump on this. https://www.oann.com/cdc-reveals-hospit ... 19-deaths/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The hospitals are making a mint off false covid deaths. They should be very careful since it is a crime and should be prosecuted. 
As for the numbers covid is what the democrats are running on. All of a sudden they got dumber and cant understand math. Test 1000 and get 100 positive one month, then test 10,000 and get 200 and oh my the numbers are going up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> https://metro.co.uk/video/president...bel-peace-prizes-new-hampshire-rally-2277586/
> 
> Close but no cigar!!


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: Thats it? Thats all you have? :rollin: Are you seriouse? oke: oke: oke:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

The White House is listing "Ending the Pandemic" as one of Trump's accomplishments in his first term.

North Dakota now has a 40% positivity rate. The highest in the world.

Keep up the good work Sir!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Big change in the weather here. Warming up and melting all of our snow.
Heading off grouse hunting and trout fishing for a week. No internet!!!
Good luck with the election...by that I mean I hope you can see a clear result without the courts having to get involved.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Big change in the weather here. Warming up and melting all of our snow.
> Heading off grouse hunting and trout fishing for a week. No internet!!!
> Good luck with the election...by that I mean I hope you can see a clear result without the courts having to get involved.


Have a great hunt and hammer some Trout. What species of Trout?

Also agree hope the results dont get drawn out by 6 months.... that would mean PELOSI would be in charge... and God help us all if that happened. :eyeroll:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Chuck,
Lake trout, browns and brook trout.
They are done spawning now and should be putting on the feedbag.
Trolling streamer flies.
Last kick at the cat before rifle deer season.
Stay safe all y'all.


----------

